# Vessel terminology



## bcaacb (Jan 20, 2006)

I am new to ships - Can anybody tell me something about the following terms? A sort of desciption ?
Deck Tuggers
Shark Jaws
A-Frame
Is there any place I could get these information?


----------



## glenn (Sep 2, 2005)

Deck Tuggers--- Small winches Usually 10 to 15 Tonnes SWL either side of deck for moveing gear around deck and assisting with rig moves i.e recieving permant chaseing pennent (PCP) off rig ,recovery off buoys etc
Sharks Jaws--- Two hydraulic wedge shaped devices on the stern off an Anchor handler in wich the wire is led purpose is for attaching PCP disconnecting tow wire or connecting whilst under tennsion.SWL 200-400 T. Ihave a picture of both these in action in my gallery .Hope this answers it for you


----------



## glenn (Sep 2, 2005)

PS just remembered sharks jaws where mainly on older type vessles have been superceeded by Karm forks wich is a hydraulic pin that raises out of the deck by about 2 ft usually 2 A lot safer way of working


----------



## bcaacb (Jan 20, 2006)

hey thanks, that helps. I will check your gallery too


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

And an A-frame is a lifting device, usually found on diving support and ROV support ships, which is shaped a bit like an 'A'. Its primary role is for lifting ROVs and diving bells etc. over the stern of the ship.

Phil


----------



## vix (Jan 2, 2006)

Thamesphil said:


> And an A-frame is a lifting device, usually found on diving support and ROV support ships, which is shaped a bit like an 'A'. Its primary role is for lifting ROVs and diving bells etc. over the stern of the ship.
> 
> Phil


Wasn't an A-frame also used when washing tanks...when finished with the butterworth? It was like a tripod and used to haul the buckets of muck out of the tanks? My memory fades with timeeeeeeeee! Vix (Night)


----------

